# Does anyone take Sam-E?



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

Do you take Sam-E? How does it affect you?Can anyone tell me what they have heard about it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Never taken it myself.http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11571.cfm?...rdID=400&tab=HC has some info about it, and lists side effects and drug interactions.It has some GI side effects and can interact with some of the drugs people take for IBS.K.


----------

